# 175/70R13 tires feel any different than 185/70R13?



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

The previous owner put 185/70R13s on the car with two different pairs of tires (hate that).

I am thinking of downsizing back to stock 175/70R13 tires. I have chosen well-rated and cheap Kumho Solus KR21 Kumho Solus KR21 at The Tire Rack.

Am I making a mistake downsizing? This is a 2nd commuter car where I am trying to maximize MPG so a narrower tire is going to be better in that regard.

Thanks.


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Isn't 175/70R13 the stock tire size?I would stick to stock setting.
You won't feel much different between 185 and 175,but of course with a little bit better mpg and better acceleration.


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

^ Thanks!!!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the 185 would have a bigger sidewall than the 175 so it would be more comfortable, but as for weight and acceleration, you might do better with the 175. consult the tire calculator to also see how it will adversely affect your speedometer reading.


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

^ 175/70R13 is the stock tire for the GXE unfortunately. The next year they went to 14" rims. So with the 175s the speedometer would be spot on.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

175 has a little bit better mpg and acc., whereas 185 has a better corner handling, if you are regular driver, I suggest you stick to 175


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks again. I'm going to go with 175/70R13 stock tire size. The weight of the tires is minimal 15LBs v 17LBs for the 185s.


----------



## rickyl12 (Jul 20, 2006)

Right now I'm running 175/70/13, I've been thinking of switching to 205/50/15. In that case, will my speedometer not be accurate, decrease in acceleration, and less mpg? I was going to throw it on some rota slipstreams. I am an everyday driver, so in that case should I just have two sets of tires then?


----------

